# Provisional licence out of date!



## dubliner56 (23 Jul 2009)

Posting this question for a work colleague hope some can help.
My work colleague was involved in a car accident last week, her provisonal licence is of of date since last April, she sat her driving test and passed it since then, but didnt get around to actually applying for her driving permit. Question is will this have a barring on her motor claim with the insurance company,since she didnt have a valid licence at time of accident.Looks like her car is a write off. Thanks in advance for any feed back.


----------



## Towger (23 Jul 2009)

Something does not add up. How did she do her driving test on an expired provisional? Also, unless things have changed the certs are only valid for 6 months, so she better get her finger out and get a licence or she will have to resit the test.

The answer to your question is of course it will. No licence no insurance read the terms and conditions.


----------



## jhegarty (23 Jul 2009)

Either way the insurance should cover her , once she was insured has a provisional license and not a full one.


----------



## jaycen (23 Jul 2009)

If you don't have the correct license the insurance company can refuse a claim, they would only be liable for third parties. AFIK


----------



## mathepac (23 Jul 2009)

dubliner56 said:


> ... her provisonal licence is of of date since last April, she sat her driving test and passed it since then, but didnt get around to actually applying for her driving permit...





Towger said:


> Something does not add up...


+1. Positively bizarre situation.


----------



## samanthajane (23 Jul 2009)

It was only last week the accident was meant to of happened. If she did indeed take her test then she would have a valid licence. Might not actually have the licence in her hand, but the test certificate is proof enough. 

But since it doesn't add up how she managed to take the test, i dont suppose anyone knows the answer, she'll have to phone the insurance company and ask.

Also wouldn't the insurance company know that she has passed her test? The first thing i did when i passed was phone them up so my premium came down. Got a nice cheques sent out to me.


----------



## dubliner56 (23 Jul 2009)

Ok I was not clear in what I said, here I go again. She sat her driving test two days before her provisional expired. She passed her driving test, and received her certificate to say so... but she hasnt applied for her full driving licence or permit as I think it is now called. Will this be a problem for her?


----------



## jhegarty (23 Jul 2009)

She should do it asap.

Since the changes last year the cert is no longer good for anything except for applying for the full license. She should still be accompanied and have L plates.


----------



## silvermints (23 Jul 2009)

Towger said:


> Something does not add up. How did she do her driving test on an expired provisional? Also, unless things have changed the certs are only valid for 6 months, so she better get her finger out and get a licence or she will have to resit the test.
> 
> *The answer to your question is of course it will. No licence no insurance read the terms and conditions*.


 
Any insurance cert I've seen states your covered, *provided that the person driving holds a licence to drive such a vehicle or having held such a licence is not disqualified from holding such a licence*, or words to that effect

I think posters should check their opinions before rushing in to present them as facts.


----------



## mathepac (23 Jul 2009)

silvermints said:


> .... I think posters should check their opinions before rushing in to present them as facts.


I absolutely agree and despite OP's clarification,  the situation looks no different.


Towger said:


> ... No licence no insurance read the terms and conditions.


This statement is still valid and accurate - OP's colleague does not now and never has held a licence, but now possesses a piece of paper that allows her to apply for one.


----------



## silvermints (23 Jul 2009)

mathepac said:


> I absolutely agree and despite OP's clarification, the situation looks no different.
> This statement is still valid and accurate - *OP's colleague does not now and never has held a licence, but now possesses a piece of paper that allows her to apply for one.*


 
Would she still not be covered by the provisional in the insurance companys eyes. I know its out of date *but she has held it and isn't disqualified from holding it*. I dont have any experience of this just a thought.


----------



## Speedwell (23 Jul 2009)

I was involved in a car accident and I did not have my full licence, only the cert to say I had passed the test. My insurance still covered me. 

Granted this was approx 3 years ago so am not sure if it is still relevant.


----------



## Rois (23 Jul 2009)

I think its going to be down to the individual insurance company concerned as to how they view it.  

However, she should contact her motor tax office asap and apply for a licence - explain the situation to them and they may give her priority if there's a waiting list.


----------



## dubliner56 (24 Jul 2009)

Thanks to all for your views, she has indeed applied for her driving permit so hopeully all turns out good for her.


----------



## jhegarty (24 Jul 2009)

dubliner56 said:


> Thanks to all for your views, she has indeed applied for her driving permit so hopeully all turns out good for her.



She has to apply for her full license , the permit is the new name for the provisional.


----------



## mathepac (24 Jul 2009)

silvermints said:


> ... *but she has held it and isn't disqualified from holding it*..


She currently holds an out of date learner's permit which is not a licence.


----------



## jhegarty (24 Jul 2009)

mathepac said:


> She currently holds an out of date learner's permit which is not a licence.



Actually based on the dates she will hold an out of date provisional license. Which for the purpose of insurance is , as long as she selected provisional when she renewed.


----------



## dubliner56 (24 Jul 2009)

She did her driving test and passed and has now applied for her full licence, am I correct in saying this? her provisional is out of date since April.


----------



## Rois (24 Jul 2009)

dubliner56 said:


> She did her driving test and passed and has now applied for her full licence, am I correct in saying this? her provisional is out of date since April.


 
Yes, she will now get a full licence for either 3 or 10 years (whichever she chooses).


----------



## dubliner56 (24 Jul 2009)

Rois said:


> Yes, she will now get a full licence for either 3 or 10 years (whichever she chooses).


 
Thanks a mill Rois, I appreciate your imput.


----------



## Rois (24 Jul 2009)

No prob - i used to issue driving licences in a former life!


----------



## Willowchase (24 Jul 2009)

mathepac said:


> She currently holds an out of date learner's permit which is not a licence.



mathepac, based on your argument she never had valid insurance to start with 

This should  not affect the validity of her insurance cover.


----------



## dewdrop (25 Jul 2009)

As George Hook is wont to say surely the key point here is whether the person is covered by insurance and i agree with Silvermints comments.


----------

